# IELTS result not found



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi guys

I am biting my nails in anticipation here. I wrote the IELTS test on 18th October and the results should be out today, however when I check online on both https://results.ielts.org/ and https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/CheckResults.aspx it says no results found. Should I be worried? I want to submit my spouse visa application by the end of next week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wait another 24 hours.


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello again. I got my results finally.  
speaking 8
reading 9
listening 7.5
writing 7
overall 8

I am now just waiting for my test report and a few other documents from my husband ( sent courier) before I can apply. I am really anxious to get the ball rolling as my husband had an accident last week ( on his birthday too) while playing football. He broke his ankle badly and damaged his Achilles tendon too. He is house bound and can't put pressure on foot and is all alone. He could only get an appointment at the fracture clinic for next week to see if they need to operate as he couldn't get a cast.
Thank goodness for online shopping and ready meals to help him through!


----------

